# Someone dumped a rabbit in our chicken pen!



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

So yesterday, my boyfriend got us four chickens to add to our collection of animals. They lay their eggs in a converted rabbit hutch, the pen has a fully functioning gate and no way could that poor bunny have got its way into there on its own! He comes home, checks the pen for eggs and finds a rabbit in the hutch :-( so, we are now removing the hutch from the pen and creating a new one for the chickens! Can't believe anyone would have the heart to throw this bunny away.... When I return home tomorrow I will take it to the vets to be sexed, I'm worried it could be a pregnant female someone has dumped! Time will tell.... 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

awh thats terrible  he/she looks so sad in the picture.
At least its in a safe place now though


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

What cute little lop ears!!! Why would someone do that? Just because it's a rabbit hutch does NOT make it a valid place to dispose of a rabbit. Wow people, wow.

She's really beautiful, but I hope she's not pregnant because that would be unfair to you. Are you going to keep her?


----------



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes we are planning on keeping her/him... We have removed the hutch from the Pen and sorted it as a suitable place for it and tomorrow I will go to the vets to see if he is a he or she! Don't worry bunny, Emily will save you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Emyhb22 said:


> Yes we are planning on keeping her/him... We have removed the hutch from the Pen and sorted it as a suitable place for it and tomorrow I will go to the vets to see if he is a he or she! Don't worry bunny, Emily will save you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww, well whoever dropped their bunny off obviously chose the right place!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Awe at lest you are giving the bunny a better home  hopefully if it is a girl she is not pregnant as it was said in another post it wouldn't be fair to you. I love hearing stories about people taking in animals 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm so glad your taking her in! That poor little bunny, to be honest with you our rabbits live with our chickens and ducks and there are no problems at all (2 rabbits and 20 chickens and 7 ducks) they all just chill together so you don't actually have to remove her if you don't want to, 

I can't believe someone would do that! 
Such cruel people these days 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emyhb22 (Apr 19, 2013)

Bunny update... We have the vets this morning, I think I felt balls so almost certain it's a boy, but he keeps sneezing and wheezing :-( poor mite.... So cuddles in bed instead... 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Good vibes coming your way! Hope the little one gets to feeling better, he's too cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Aww, he looks happy in his new home! Hopefully he feels better!


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

Good on you for being such a good bunny-owner, even if your bunny ownership came as a surprise to you!


----------

